# constipation



## kas1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello im am approx 5 and a half weeks pregnant and for the past 4 to 5 days have felt very constipated. Each night i have bowel pains in both sides and am very uncomfortable,im taking lactulose drinking plenty of fluids and friut. I had donor egg treatment and am on progesterone and progynova. My hcg beta blood test on the 10th of dec was 2309 but am scared this my be affecting the pregnancy. I do suffer from constipation on and off usually as i have ibs and rarely take supposities,do you think i could take them in early pregnancy. Thank you,sorry for the long post.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Constipation will not affect your pregnancy.

How much lactulose are you taking? Some people find it causes them wind.

Have you tried fybogel. As a last option you could take senna.

What suppositories have you got? There are several types for constipation and I would need to know which drug to advise.


----------



## kas1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Hazel thanks for reasurring me. I take 10mls of lactulose twice a day,and i have some glycerol suppositories. Actually after being in pain last night with it i have been better today so hopefully things are easing,but if things get worse again is it ok to take the supps?


----------

